# Suncadia Lodge, Cle Elum Washington



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 9, 2010)

My husband will be attending a conference at the Suncadia Lodge in October and I will be tagging along.  We have never been here before. Looking for activity suggestions for me when my husband is at the conference and overall dining suggestions.

TIA
Gayle


----------



## Karen G (Sep 11, 2010)

We looked the place over a few years ago before we moved from Washington and it's a lovely area.  I don't know if any of these events would be of interest, but it shows stuff happening in October.  I don't recall there being a lot of other things in the area besides the resort itself. The towns are pretty small around it.  Our daughter graduated from CWU in Ellensburg and it has a cute downtown that you might want to explore


----------

